# Have You ever seen a nice looking 55 gallon?



## Diana

I have seen a few pictures. 
I do not own one of these, but I have a similar tank. 

The difficulty is the height (24") vs the depth (12"). 
There is no room back-to-front to get some good hardscape in there, to make a 3 dimensional look. This is compounded by the effect of the water, making the depth look even less. 
End result is such narrow but otherwise large tanks look flat. 

The best ideas I can think of:
Put a really well done background outside the tank. Lets just say it is rocks. Add the same kind of rock inside the tank, in a way that makes it look like it is a continuation of the background. 
Another option is the sort of glowing background that is done with lights and the right kind of material. Makes it look like a lake, where the view gets less focused as you look farther back. 

Inside, do what you can to create layers such as tall plants at the back and smaller plants at the front. Draw the 'line' between these at an angle, not a straight line. Similarly with any hardscape element: line up rocks or driftwood not parallel to the front of the tank, but at an angle. 

This leaves the height to deal with. Driftwood can be so long that it angles across the tank and upward, but to also include some back-to-front element in that gets harder. Takes just the right piece of wood.
Fake rocks (DIY backgrounds) are possible. I would worry about the weight, and not do this with real rocks. 
Tall plants like Cabomba and Jungle Val can grow to that height quite easily. You can grow Java Fern and Anubias on the driftwood to get greenery up higher. Almost impossible to grow the larger leafed plants in that narrow a tank.


----------



## flight50

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/index.html
Go thru some of these for some ideas. This is a very inspiring contest and you should be able to get some decent ideas from it. I ran a 55g for a number of years and although it wasn't contest quality, I felt that it was an okay setup. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of it as it got established. I only have the setup pics from the first month or two.


----------



## fishophile

Here's mine. It's not the best but I think its on it's way to be great. The 55 gallon is difficult though. I'm jealous of the deeper and shallower tanks.


----------



## Plakatz

*yes*

I've seen some nice ones... I planted jungle val in one before like a third on sand in a corner... it looked good. Like the bottom of the river bed.


----------



## Aqua nut

Here's mine..


----------



## JGW

True to all the posts. And the 2 tanks above are really good looking 55's- good ups to yall that's a hard tank to plant to look nice. .
I've had multiple 55's and your right that depth of the tank is just to little. I've now move to 75 gal tanks and oh yeah that 5" of depth makes all the difference, but something evn deeper would be nice to. Really want to get a 210gal might be the next thing.


----------



## Freemananana

I think 55 gallon tanks look really good with jungle val and tall thin plants such as stems. Coupled with tall fish such as angels, it really completes the look. It also uses the space very well. I would suggest a jungle style scape with manzanita driftwood since it is thin and long. That is really the best way to scape a 55 in my opinion. You have a thin and long tank, you have to use thin and long things!


----------



## fishophile

Would there be any interest in starting a 55 gallon club? That 12 gal long seems to be pretty popular.


----------



## Harry Muscle

Here's my 55G from a few years back.










Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Steve0

Harry Muscle said:


> Here's my 55G from a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


That's a very good looking tank! This is helping me get some good ideas for my 60, which is the same as a 55 but taller.


----------



## Jdavis3458

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strangewaters

fishophile said:


> Would there be any interest in starting a 55 gallon club? That 12 gal long seems to be pretty popular.


Id join. Im swtting up a tank right now. Check for my post. Dont know uet how to add links on here from tapatalk

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude

Absolutely... I'm doing one now, but it's a Tang tank. For a regular planted tank I would get a nice collection of moderate size stones and stack them high on one end and sloping to the other. Then use several long pieces of dtiftwood (likely manzanita ) originating from the mass of stones and extending up and across the tank. Tall thin leaf plants like Crypt Undulata behind the high points and Anubias packed into the stones as they lead to an open area on the other side. Pack some kind of java fern into the stones where the wood originates. I hope I explained it.


----------



## dindin

I've always wondered when you lack depth, could you angle the front-to-back masses....so that you're aiming toward a corner instead of straight back.


----------



## Planted_Edge

It is a bit hard but not impossible to make a 55 look nice.
We just set up my cousin's 55, manzanita and sand is in, some AS under the sand, christmass moss on all branches etc...
This pic is before we put the moss in ..will update with a picture of the moss later tonight


----------



## Zapins

Not sure if you consider them "looking right" or not but these are some of my 55g tank scapes from the last few years. You are right, they are difficult tanks to work with due to the narrow width you have to work with. You need to use wood and scaffold plants onto the wood, or use trimming techniques to get more depth out of the tank than is there.

Tank 1
*Size:*55g tank (10,000K I think)​*Lighting:*2x55w Power compact (10,000K)​*Fertilization:*EI​*Substrate*Fluorite​*CO2:*Yes, 3 bubbles/sec into an inline CO2 reactor​









Tank 9
*Size:*55g​*Lighting:*2x55w Power compact (6,500, or maybe 10,000K can't remember)​*Fertilization:*EI​*Substrate*Fluorite​*CO2:*3 bubbles/sec into an inline CO2 reactor​









Tank 11
*Size:*55g​*Lighting:*2x55w power compact (not sure the color temp, 6500-10,000K)​*Fertilization:*Neglect mostly, sometimes a dash of ferts every so often. Nothing consistent​*Substrate*Fluorite​*CO2:*None​
(brown filter floss on the left not algae! )


----------



## fishophile

[/QUOTE]

This is an impressive tank! It must have taken forever to grow in.


----------



## Zapins

Thanks. Around a year and a half I think. Maybe two. Very simple, nearly no upkeep required since it was all anubias and sagittaria.


----------



## Tyrone

Here's one that I recently set up for my brother...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MassiveDynamic17

Tyrone, that looks great. I guess it just takes artistic talent to make an awkward tank look good.


----------



## oldpunk78

This one mountaindew did was pretty cool.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=882005&postcount=86


----------



## Italionstallion888

Love hate with mine

Over the years. Few of my scapes


















Current


----------



## discuspaul

What's wrong with a good old-fashioned, plain scape that seems to look ok to some people:
http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/discuspaul/media/3RedSnakeSkins/RSSs3012-1.jpg.html?sort=9&o=10


----------



## stefus_prime

How did you keep the algae in check on the anubias? I have some really nice ones but they keep getting covered in algae due to their slow growth rate. Power heads?


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

I always loved 55's. You just have to utilize that height and avoid hardscape materials that will take up ALL of the depth.


----------



## m0nt3cr1st0

Here's mine..see thru..








Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## biglos201

m0nt3cr1st0 said:


> Here's mine..see thru..
> View attachment 505314
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


It's upside down  

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## biglos201

Hey guys here my 55 gallon before and after 7 weeks in. 









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## m0nt3cr1st0

Yup..don't know why tho .. (best guess...spiderman took the pic. .acording to my niece)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## biglos201

m0nt3cr1st0 said:


> Yup..don't know why tho .. (best guess...spiderman took the pic. .acording to my niece)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Lol 😂 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rragan

amazing tanks in this thread! i never knew 55s could have so much depth. Im still struggling to get that depth, I change something every week.

mine has been up for one month now.. I want a 75 to make life easier


----------



## biglos201

You'll want to stay away from a linear design try pushing so rocks as far as possible in either side that should help create a little more depth. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmv4792

Zapins said:


> Not sure if you consider them "looking right" or not but these are some of my 55g tank scapes from the last few years. You are right, they are difficult tanks to work with due to the narrow width you have to work with. You need to use wood and scaffold plants onto the wood, or use trimming techniques to get more depth out of the tank than is there.
> 
> Tank 1
> *Size:*55g tank (10,000K I think)​*Lighting:*2x55w Power compact (10,000K)​*Fertilization:*EI​*Substrate*Fluorite​*CO2:*Yes, 3 bubbles/sec into an inline CO2 reactor​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank 9
> *Size:*55g​*Lighting:*2x55w Power compact (6,500, or maybe 10,000K can't remember)​*Fertilization:*EI​*Substrate*Fluorite​*CO2:*3 bubbles/sec into an inline CO2 reactor​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank 11
> *Size:*55g​*Lighting:*2x55w power compact (not sure the color temp, 6500-10,000K)​*Fertilization:*Neglect mostly, sometimes a dash of ferts every so often. Nothing consistent​*Substrate*Fluorite​*CO2:*None​
> (brown filter floss on the left not algae! )


Very nice setups! What plants are you using there?


----------



## Steve0

Here is my 60gal I'm still kinda working on (same foot print as a 55 but 24" tall)


----------



## biglos201

Steve0 said:


> Here is my 60gal I'm still kinda working on (same foot print as a 55 but 24" tall)


Looks great! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish-n-Zwack

Amazing tank. I love it!



Tyrone said:


> Here's one that I recently set up for my brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrone

m0nt3cr1st0 said:


> Here's mine..see thru..
> View attachment 505314
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I really like this! Are there more pictures of this?



biglos201 said:


> It's upside down
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


 Here you go...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrone

Irish-n-Zwack said:


> Amazing tank. I love it!



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strangewaters

Heres my update
Before a trim

















Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmv4792

Tyrone said:


>


That is amazing! What kind of driftwood is that? Where can I find something like that?


----------



## biglos201

Tyrone said:


> I really like this! Are there more pictures of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Love it! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrone

jcmv4792 said:


> That is amazing! What kind of driftwood is that? Where can I find something like that?



It was sold to me as Spider wood by my LFS. I believe there are some members here that sell this type of driftwood, Flowerfishs is one of them that I know of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donald Corbett

Here's my 55g High Tech in dire need of a trim.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## low00s10

This is my 55 gallon about a year ago. I am in the process of redoing it currently. I had a ten gallon planted and a community 55. I decided to take down the ten gallon (my first attempt at a planted tank) and plant the 55. Now that I have things dialed in I am going to try a little more demanding plants.


----------



## Donald Corbett

I'm in need of a trim.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goatnad

I love your tank donald. All that red is just beautiful!


----------



## rragan

goatnad said:


> I love your tank donald. All that red is just beautiful!


me too, what is the red and how do you keep it so red, ide like to get some and keep it that color


----------



## goatnad

The red up top looks like ludwigia repens and the red in the middle bottom looks like a type of alternanthera reineckii. I could be wrong. High light, iron and co2 will help to redden plants.


----------



## Hilde

Tyrone said:


> Here's one that I recently set up for my brother...


Love it!! What type of rocks are those? Where did you find them?


----------



## Tyrone

Honestly, I don't know what type of rocks they were. But I'm guessing they were either some local stones from the area in Las Vegas where my brother lives or they came from a landscaping yard also from out there. Either way, I did several test on them by dropping some PH Down and distilled white vinegar on some areas with no reaction. I also soaked them for about about a week and tested the water parameters with negative results. They seem inert, I'll have my brother do another test on the PH, GH, KH and I'll get back to you.....

Check your local landscaping yards for stones you may like and make sure to bring some PH down with you. That's what I do. 

Thanks, I'm glad you like the scape!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Italionstallion888

My 55g as of last night


----------



## rragan

Italionstallion888 said:


> My 55g as of last night


great tank, seems like the jungle is the best for a 55


----------



## lake985

Here's mine:


----------



## biglos201

lake985 said:


> Here's mine:


Clear for life? I have one myself it's awesome. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## lake985

biglos201 said:


> Clear for life? I have one myself it's awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Good eye...sort of lol. It's actually SeaClear.


----------



## biglos201

lake985 said:


> Good eye...sort of lol. It's actually SeaClear.


It looks like a planted reef tank! The aquascape is very reminiscent of a reef scape. Did you ever have a marine setup? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## lake985

biglos201 said:


> It looks like a planted reef tank! The aquascape is very reminiscent of a reef scape. Did you ever have a marine setup?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Thanks! This is my first attempt at a planted setup, but I've had FW tanks for the past decade or so. I've never had a marine setup but hope to one day...if the wife permits :biggrin:.


----------



## strangewaters

update to my tank


----------



## DaveFish

here's one of my past 55 gallon scapes. One trick you can do is create the "tunnel effect", with focal points on either side of center, so your eye is drawn into the center-which is artistically bad, but good for depth, and then the focal points draw your eye back out of the center. Just my opinion.


----------



## strangewaters

DaveFish said:


> here's one of my past 55 gallon scapes.


This is dope!!!!

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveFish

Thanks yo! It was a fun tank, and it had tons of MTS! LOL


----------



## biglos201

DaveFish said:


> here's one of my past 55 gallon scapes.


Wow you really just upped it a knotch Dave! Gorgeous tank! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveFish

Yeah, these tanks are a pain to scape. I finally got rid of my 55 gallon just last week! And the really nice stand, but I couldn't stand it any longer. lol


----------



## Italionstallion888

what light are you using Dave?


----------



## biglos201

Italionstallion888 said:


> what light are you using Dave?


"I'm afraid I can't do that Dave" 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## biglos201

DaveFish said:


> Yeah, these tanks are a pain to scape. I finally got rid of my 55 gallon just last week! And the really nice stand, but I couldn't stand it any longer. lol


I'm trying to get an idea of how to trim this bad boy, yes I did add a little HDR. It looked sexy. Lol









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## strangewaters

biglos201 said:


> "I'm afraid I can't do that Dave"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Lol

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveFish

Italionstallion888 said:


> what light are you using Dave?


On this scape I was using an ahsupply 3x54 watt retro fit into my canopy.
Each bulb has its own full size parabolic reflector, and the bulbs were Tri-phosphor bulbs from ahsupply.com. 3-6-10K bulbs.

I am still running this fixture currently on my 40 breeder, but just at 2x54 watt with Zoomed and Coralife bulbs. And one color enhancing bulb, but it doesn't really add much PAR to the system. ahsupply bulbs are better, just picked these up locally for the time being.

Bump:


biglos201 said:


> I'm trying to get an idea of how to trim this bad boy, yes I did add a little HDR. It looked sexy. Lol
> 
> View attachment 514385
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Lookin' sexy for sure. And you have Rainbows!! That's what I like to see! Haha, I don't blame you. I am moving back into student housing as well, so that is part of the issue. Definitely lost on my investment when I sold it. That is how the hobby goes, but I had the stand and system for about 7yrs, so it did its job.


----------



## milbran220

Tyrone said:


> I really like this! Are there more pictures of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow... beautiful!!!! 

Browsing this thread for inspiration as I try to decide on a hardscape for my 55 gallon. It is challenging!!!


----------



## Hilde

biglos201 said:


> I'm trying to get an idea of how to trim this bad boy, yes I did add a little HDR. It looked sexy. Lol
> 
> View attachment 514385


I love it!! Got a thread on it? Injecting Co2? What are the long background plants?


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown

55's are great for ripariums. i kept one with about 2" of sand, 7" of water, and riparium planters suction cupped to the glass.


----------



## robchang

Bob1 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a 55 gallon 48x13x21 that has never ever looked "right" in my eyes. It has been the most difficult tank to scape. Anyone had success with this size of tank?
> 
> Bob


I totally agree Bob! I know this OP is pretty old...but I just started looking around the forum for ideas because I am starting a 55 that I am trying to scape. 

Tyrone's is my favorite on this thread because I think the layout has the most interesting things going on vertically in the tank which is what I think is the challenge with 55s - they are so tall so without a lot going on up top the tank feels bottom heavy.

Anyways thanks for starting this thread and for all those who shared their tanks!


----------



## robchang

Tyrone said:


> Here's one that I recently set up for my brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this scape, Tyrone, really nice! What kind of lighting do you have on it?


----------



## biglos201

Here's a quick update on my 55








Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrone

robchang said:


> Love this scape, Tyrone, really nice! What kind of lighting do you have on it?



Thanks man, appreciate it! The lights used on this aquascape are LED's, 1x 48" Finnex Stingray and 1x 48" 6500K Beamworks Razor. Both lights are on a timer, the Stingray is on for 8hrs and then the Razor turns on for 2hrs in between. Works out well with Co2 and light dosing of ferts. It's somewhat low-tech. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHRKiller

Awesome tanks! I have 2 tanks on the 48x12 footprint. One is a 50G Petsmart tank...the lower 18" height does IMO help the scape a bit IMO. The other is a standard 55G which I just put together last week. Will get pics today...but yes I agree Manzanita and tall plants FTW. 

Tyrone: yours is probably the nicest 55 I have seen; great job


----------



## robchang

Tyrone said:


> Thanks man, appreciate it! The lights used on this aquascape are LED's, 1x 48" Finnex Stingray and 1x 48" 6500K Beamworks Razor. Both lights are on a timer, the Stingray is on for 8hrs and then the Razor turns on for 2hrs in between. Works out well with Co2 and light dosing of ferts. It's somewhat low-tech.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow very cool thanks for sharing! 

Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon133

I actually just made a thread about my 55 gallon scaping process. I'm pretty happy with the way it is turning out so far! I prefer scaping these larger tanks over the smaller ones


----------



## klibs

brandon133 said:


> I actually just made a thread about my 55 gallon scaping process. I'm pretty happy with the way it is turning out so far! I prefer scaping these larger tanks over the smaller ones


Awesome tank


----------



## vision

nice looking 55!


----------



## cromusz

brandon133 said:


> I actually just made a thread about my 55 gallon scaping process. I'm pretty happy with the way it is turning out so far! I prefer scaping these larger tanks over the smaller ones


How do you go about creating that slope? Sorry for the newbie question.


----------



## OrangeAugust

I'm so jealous of you guys! I can't get my 55 gallon to look very interesting. I also have trouble with lighting. For a while I had a hood with two 50 watt 10,000K bulbs. My plants didn't do very well. That light fixture broke, so I decided to try an LED fixture. I didn't know until I got home and opened the box that it only comes with one of the three LED strips that go in the hood. -_- It's really hard to find the LED lights I need for it, too. I bought it at Petsmart, but they only sell individual fluorescent bulbs and not the LED's that fit this fixture. So my first problem is there. 
Anyway, the only plant I can keep alive right now is anubias, which I love, but I want some tall plants, too. I have an amazon sword that used to be taller than the tank, but now it's only a few inches tall.


I didn't go through all 6 pages of this thread, but the only person I saw who mentioned what type of plants they have was anubias. what other plants could I have in a tank with this kind of lighting? Also, I don't use CO2. I used Leaf Zone a few weeks ago and now I have diatoms on my anubias. -_-

Thanks!


----------



## brandon133

cromusz said:


> How do you go about creating that slope? Sorry for the newbie question.


Not a newbie question at all! I stacked rocks and gravel before adding the eco complete. Check out this walk through I posted.... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/120-aquascaping/962577-55-gallon-planted-process.html


----------



## strangewaters

This was mine about 3-4 months back. Unfortunately it looks nothing like this now. I moved and a whole lot of stuff died including fish.





















Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## strangewaters

klibs said:


> Awesome tank


This is nice. Love those slopes

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## sindy777

biglos201 said:


> I'm trying to get an idea of how to trim this bad boy, yes I did add a little HDR. It looked sexy. Lol
> 
> View attachment 514385
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


I want your tank!! I have a 55 gallon and it's a pain to scape. I have it done pretty simple right now.. Could you share all the plants that you have in a list? I see you also have what looks like a Roseline Shark!?!? What about that dark guy on the left of the picture?


----------



## johnson18

Here are a few shots of mine over the years.
It's current setup, though it's full of clado right now. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

